# Horizontal Router Table



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Horizontal router table, good design ideal for small spaces.

Horizontal-Frästisch schafft neue Spielräume - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice find. Gives me an idea or three. Thanks.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Great find, I clicked a couple more and came upon this great cutting board idea - method

the optical illusion of the finished product is worth the slow gluing job it would be.....

Woodworking - Making a 3d Tumbling cutting board - YouTube

Check it out !


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a good design for a horizontal router setup Claudio. Nice and simple.

I've seen a magazine pictorial of that cutting board Richard but it was good to see the video to back it up.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Cutting Boards*

Great video making a 3d cutting board.
With the finish is a work of art.


This video is long, but with good info for cutting boards.
2013-06-22 End Grain Cutting Boards by GWA Members (1h04m09s) - YouTube


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent horizontal table router video, Claudio. Are there any work plans available to build your own?

Bob


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Bob this is a plan by Guido Henn and should get out in the December issue of Holzwerken magazine (# 44).

HolzWerken 44 - die Vorschau: Fräsen, Zinken Sägen - und ein Trip nach Japan / News / Wissen - Holzwerken


----------



## Artie1085 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks Claudio*

Thanks for the information. I just signed up for their newsletter. 

Artie


----------



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

How do you sign up in German? Is there any way to translate into English?

I'd like to sign up, but without knowing the language, it's a nonstarter.

thank you


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

belaire445 said:


> How do you sign up in German? Is there any way to translate into English?
> 
> I'd like to sign up, but without knowing the language, it's a nonstarter.
> 
> thank you


You're on Al Gore's WorldWideWeb. Google translation, of course.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

My browser is Google Chrome and automatically translates all pages of the Router Forums for the Portuguese.
Without this feature can not understand the messages.

Google Chrome


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

JOAT said:


> You're on Al Gore's WorldWideWeb. Google translation, of course.


I was using the internet for about 3 years before Al Gore claimed ownership of it. His claim made me laugh out loud the first time that I heard him say that. I didn't vote for him either. 

Charley


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are the Plans.
Now is to finish everything I'm doing to begin this.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Some improvements*

What he was good stayed better.

Drei Achsen für noch mehr Fräs-Spaß! - YouTube


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Claudio ~ Thanks for sharing the latest updates regarding the horizontal router designs displayed on HolzWerken TV by Guido Henn. I just wish that the subtitles and text would display in English. The U-tube CC translator from German to English leaves much to be desired. Did you ever build your own horizontal router based upon their design?

Bob


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello Bob the language is a further difficulty. 
Not yet built my router table horizontal. 
Had other plans in mind, but decided to make this the Guido Henn. 
In the video he makes it look all pretty simple and easy, but it is not so. 
When building post the result here. 

Thank you.


----------

